# Shall I ask for Replacement from flipkart?



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman from flipkart. I got the delivery on 31 July 2012. Yesterday i found something for which I am little bit worried. On the right upper corner side of the screen if I press a little harder I can hear a 'click' sound as if like I am putting the back-cover back. I have attached a screenshot and the area of problem is highlighted in transparent yellow color.
The click sound comes only when I press the highlighted place a little bit harder than normal touch. Though I will never press the screen that much hard(this thing happened while putting the cover back) but I am concerned as what if this thing created problem in future? Shall I ask for replacement?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

If you have doubt then better go for it.. and make it ASAP.. anyway flipkart gives 30 days warranty so you will get replacement soon..


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

You must ask for a replacement if its an issue that can't be fixed. Not only that youmust also follow up with them regularly till the time you have a replacement. Prefrably through  amail so that you have a record. These online companies are quite afraif of negative feeback on the net so keep your records, screenshots etc. so that if the push comes to a shove you can come out with all your proof.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for reply.
@maxtor: You are scaring me. How much time they will take for replacement.
My whole family was against online shopping. If anything happens,like money got stuck in between and mobile too,then that's it.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

No, not scaring you at all its the way it is. I bought a HTC phone some time back from Indiatimes. It just went blank not once but twice. Each time they took it back only for repair and sent it back. Third time it happened I said please give me a refund. It did take about 3 weeks but I got a refund that too after using the phone for about 4-5 months. So I would say it was pretty good service overall.

But in case something goes wrong in the process you must have all proof and backup ready just to ensure 100% that you get what you want.

My case was few years ago - things must be much better now. If they have a customer support number call them up or ask them on email how much time the replacement will come. Just proceed systematically and you will not face any issue.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

don't worry Flipkart has very good reputation and AFAIK they have 30 days no question asked warranty.  search this forum many have got replacement and even refund if product was not available or so.. keep all records of communication..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

@clmbx: ok...so how to send email for replacement. I am visiting the 'contact us' page of filpkart. there? or is there any specific email address to send mail?
Edit: I mean there is no 'Replacement' option in 'Select Issue Type' field. Shall i chose 'other query'?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

Go to this page Flipkart.com: Get In Touch

In send us Email section

select order related query
select your order number
and then select damaged defective..option

and then write down exactly what you noticed in below message box..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

@clmbx: super thanks dude. I have sent the mail. but forgot to take screenshot.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 5, 2012)

anyway screenshot will not matter as it is mostly hardware fault.. .


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2012)

@clmlbx: ok...And They replied and our technical team will contact. And I want to ask,will they bring new mobile and give me and take the new mobile Or they will take the new mobile first,inspect it,then if everything ok,send the new mobile to my home,What will happen?


----------



## ritvij (Aug 5, 2012)

they will take away the old one first and then send you the other one!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

@maxtor: thanks I'll remember what you said.
@ritvij: thanks dude for info.

UPDATE:Today i saw their mail: "This is in reference to the concern you had raised to our technical team with regards to the product purchased from us. We have been trying to contact you on your phone, however have been unable to reach you. Please call us on our toll free number (1800 425 3547) between 9AM - 9PM so that we can address the concern to ensure a prompt resolution."
Just now I called them and talked to customer care,first he said that you have to go to sony service center and get a confirmation that it is a hardware problem and inform us about it,only then we can replace your mobile. I got angry and said within 3 days of purchasing the mobile i have to go to service center to get a confirmation for a product shipped by you which is already defective. Then after talking to his senior he said that our technical person will call you and try to resolve your problem and after confirming the hardware problem we will send you the replacement.
Now what the hell is this?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys. Today the flipkart person came and picked up the mobile. And i did biggest mistake. I forgot to delete all numbers and account from mobile. Today at 1.30pm i called customer care and they said your product will be picked up in 3 days. But the came at 4.30pm to pick the mobile up. In hurry i forgot to delete the numbers and account.


----------



## SunE (Aug 7, 2012)

Dude relax. Seriously just breathe and relax. Flipkart is very reputed. They won't steal your money. Just last week I got a product replaced. Now I'll tell you a funny incident that happened today. I had ordered some products yesterday and I received one of the things(costing Rs 95) today. I took the product, signed the receipt and went inside to get the money(Cash on Deliver order). When I came back the guy was gone!! 

I'll tell you what happened next only if you calm down a little now


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't think you will face any trouble as most probably it will directly be formatted & checked for problems and all.. what we say is refurbished.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

@clmlbx: I PMed you.

guys I did a big mistake. I said my problem to flipkart customer care, they said they will pick up my Sony Live With Walkman in 3-5 days and the amount will go in my 'Flipkart Wallet'. but one guy from flipkart came just after 3 hrs and asked about mobile (he was from flipkart). I didnt packed anyhing so I started packing in hurry. But by mistake I forgot to put these(I am attaching a pic) in the package. All important things i packed but this one left with me. Now What should I do? Will they give my money(Rs.13549) back? 


Guys help me. 



SunE said:


> Dude relax. Seriously just breathe and relax. Flipkart is very reputed. They won't steal your money. Just last week I got a product replaced. Now I'll tell you a funny incident that happened today. I had ordered some products yesterday and I received one of the things(costing Rs 95) today. I took the product, signed the receipt and went inside to get the money(Cash on Deliver order). When I came back the guy was gone!!
> 
> I'll tell you what happened next only if you calm down a little now


What happened next?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much guys for helping me. Today i got my replaced Sony ericsson LWW. I am not happy with flipkart service. They took my mobile on 7th aug and today is 14th.


----------



## trublu (Aug 15, 2012)

The replacement process takes a bit longer than the initial order delivery. My Twinwoofers were delivered in 2 days, the replacement came on the 5th day.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it came on fifth day. Mine took full 7 days. And more than that they were saying me to get a confirmation of hardware problem from Service Center. All this really pisses me off.


----------

